# الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا



## emy (9 أبريل 2007)

_الموضوع ده نا قرأته وضحكنى وحبيت نتشارك الابتسامه ..


__اليكم النقل الاتى ويارب تبتسموا_

_مره واحد كان ماشي علي الطريق بسرعه ومعاه زوجته فجأه شاف في المرايه شرطي عمال يشاور له وقف السياره وجه الشرطي وقاله انت سايق فوق 180 كيلو في الساعه والطريق سرعته 80 كيلو في الساعه علشان كده هاعملك مخالفه 
الراجل: معليش انا كنت متعدي 80 بشويه 
الزوجه :انت كنت ماشي علي الاقل 180
الزوج : نظرة حقد وغل لزوجته 
الشرطي : وكمان مخالفه علشان الكشاف الخلفي مكسور 
الراجل : مكسور ازاي انا ما اعرفش انه مكسور 
الزوجه : ايوه انت عارف ان الكشاف مكسور من كم اسبوع 
الزوج : نظرة حقد وغل للزوجه 
الشرطي : ومخالفه كمان لانك مش رابط حزام الامان 
الراجل : ده انا لسه فاكك الحزام دلوقتي لما وقفت 
الزوجه : لا لا لا ده انت عمرك ما ربطت الحزام
الزوج : في غيظ صرخ انتي مابتعرفيش تسكتي ابدا 
الشرطي : يقول للزوجه هو دايما بيزعقلك كده 
الزوجه : لا بس لما بيكون سكران 
الشرطي : سكران 
الراجل : لا ما تصدقهاش 
الزوجه: سيبك منه احنا لسه لاقيين زجاجه خمره في السياره يوم ما سرقناها 
الشرطي : يعني السياره مسروقه 
الراجل : سيبك منها الله يهديك وانتي اسكتي ولا تخليني اطلقك 
الشرطي : هو دايما كده يهددك بالطلاق
الزوجه : خليه يتجوزني الاول وبعدين يحلف بالطلاق_​

​


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشكله الست دى ... 
هما الستات مايستروش فى حته ابداً
منها لله ودت الراجل فى داهيه
وصدق القائل وراء كل مصيبه امرأه
ههههههههههههههههه
موضوع هاااااااااااااايل وجامد جداااااااااااااااااا
ميرسى يا ايمى على الوضوع ​


----------



## lovebjw (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*

ههههههههههه
مين دى
ههههههههههه
انا لو واحدة زى دى راكبة معاى العربية هاولع فى العربية اصلا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكر يا ايمى على الملايكة اللى انتى بتجيبهم هنا دول


----------



## sparrow (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*

هههههههههههههههههه
لذيذة اووووووي


----------



## جاسى (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*

عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل
يا ايمى
شكرا ليكى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*

موضوع تحفه يا ايمى هههههههههههههه ودت الراجل فى داهيه عارفه لوكان اتجوزها كانت دارت عليه اكيد بجد حلو اوى اوى:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## ميرنا (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*

_



 خليه يتجوزني الاول وبعدين يحلف بالطلاق

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
*يخرابى وانا بقول بايعه الراجل ليه كده بس مواقف حلوه* _​


----------



## jojo_josiph (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جميلة اوى ياايمى ​


----------



## merola (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*

الموضوع حلو و الستات دول قلبهم قلب جزراية هههههههههههههههه
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## twety (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*

*ايه يعنى نكدب يعنى ولا ايه*
*ولا قصدكوا يعنى نكسر وصايا ربنا*
*مش هو قال لا تكذب*
*يعنى نكدب ويطلع براءة*
*ولا تقول الصراحه ونروح السما*
*سبحان الله :t33: *


----------



## emy (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*



فقاقيع الهواء قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> مشكله الست دى ...
> هما الستات مايستروش فى حته ابداً
> ...


_ماشى يا عم مينا _
_بقى وراء كل مصيبه امراه :ranting: _
_مبتصدقوا انتوا علشان تفرحوا فى المصايب_
_على العموم شكرا يا باشا على مرورك منور الموضوع_​


----------



## emy (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*



lovebjw قال:


> ههههههههههه
> مين دى
> ههههههههههه
> انا لو واحدة زى دى راكبة معاى العربية هاولع فى العربية اصلا
> ...


_هههههههههههههههههههه_
_طبعا احنا كلنا ملايكه ولا عندكوا مانع ياااااااا ولاد ادم انتوا _
_شكرا يا باشا على مرورك منور موضوعى_​


----------



## emy (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*



sparrow قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> لذيذة اووووووي


_شكرا يا sparrow_
_على المرور ونورتى موضوعى يا قمر_​


----------



## emy (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*



جاسى قال:


> عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل​
> يا ايمى
> شكرا ليكى
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


_انتى اللى عسسسسسسسسسسسسسل يا جاسى يا قمرى _
_عامله ايه وحشتينى اوووووووووووووووىانتى وميرا بجد_
_نورتى يا قمرى الموضوع_​


----------



## emy (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> موضوع تحفه يا ايمى هههههههههههههه ودت الراجل فى داهيه عارفه لوكان اتجوزها كانت دارت عليه اكيد بجد حلو اوى اوى:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


_ههههههههههههههههه_
_يلا خلينا نخلص منهم واحد واحد _
_(ونعملهم رحله للدهيه دى )هههههههههههه_
_شكرا يا قمرى على مرورك_​


----------



## emy (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*



ميرنا قال:


> _*يخرابى وانا بقول بايعه الراجل ليه كده بس مواقف حلوه* _​


_طبعا لازم تبيعه اصلا اصلا مش جوزها ويمكن برضه لو كان جوزها كانت باعته واستريحت منه علشان تخلص ههههههههههه_
_شكرا يا ميرنا يا قمر على مرورك الجميل _​


----------



## emy (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*



jojo_josiph قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> جميلة اوى ياايمى ​


_واضح انها عجبتك اووووووووووووى يا جوجو_
_الحمد لله_
_شكرا اوووووووووووووووووووووووووى على مرورك يا باشا منور موضوعى_​


----------



## emy (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*



merola قال:


> الموضوع حلو و الستات دول قلبهم قلب جزراية هههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


_ههههههههههههههه_
_هو غيره ده كمان مفيش حاجه بتفضل على حالها ابدا_
_كان قاب خسايه من اسبوع يلا بخاطرها بقى هههههههههههههه_
_شكرا يا ميرولا يا قمر على مرورك وتشجيعك_​


----------



## emy (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*



twety قال:


> *ايه يعنى نكدب يعنى ولا ايه*
> *ولا قصدكوا يعنى نكسر وصايا ربنا*
> *مش هو قال لا تكذب*
> *يعنى نكدب ويطلع براءة*
> ...


_يا حبيبى هم لبيعجبهم العجب ولا حتى الصيام فى رجب_
_بس رجب ده غير رجب بتاع هيفا انا عارفه كلكم مهتصدقوا ههههههههههههه_
_شكرا يا قمرى على مرورك منور يا باشا موضوعى_​


----------



## kamer14 (13 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*

ههههههههههههههههه ياحول الله يارب ده طلع كمان مش متجوزها امال لو كان متجوزها كانت عملت ايه ؟

زمان الراجل اتحكم عليه بالاعدام بسببها هههههههههه شكرا يا ايمى ياعسل


----------



## wael2050 (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*

ههههههه موضوع تحفه يا ايمى وفعلا الستات ميعرفوش يكدبوا


----------



## LOLA012 (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*

ميرسى ليكى يا ايمى بجد موقف يضحك ​


----------



## candy shop (8 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*

شوفتوا الصراحه حلوه ازاى

هههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى يا يمى​


----------



## emy (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*



kamer14 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه ياحول الله يارب ده طلع كمان مش متجوزها امال لو كان متجوزها كانت عملت ايه ؟
> 
> زمان الراجل اتحكم عليه بالاعدام بسببها هههههههههه شكرا يا ايمى ياعسل


_ههههههههههههههههههه_
_شوفتى يا قمر احنا ازاى غلابه ومش بنعمل حاجه خالص _
_مرسى يا قمر على مرورك الجميل _​


----------



## emy (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*



wael2050 قال:


> ههههههه موضوع تحفه يا ايمى وفعلا الستات ميعرفوش يكدبوا


_ههههههههه_
_طبعا يا باشا الستـــــــــــــــــــــات مبيعرفوش يكدبوا _
_مرسى يا وائل على مرورك الجميل _​


----------



## emy (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*



LOLA012 قال:


> ميرسى ليكى يا ايمى بجد موقف يضحك ​


_مرسى يا لولا كويس انها عجبتك يا قمر _
_ومرسى على مرورك الجميل يا لولا _​


----------



## emy (10 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> شوفتوا الصراحه حلوه ازاى​
> 
> هههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> ميرسى يا يمى​


_لا طبعا مش فى اجمل من كده صراحه _
_بس هما يعجبهم:smil12: ههههههههه_
_مرسى يا كاندى على مرورك يا جميل _​_
_


----------



## kabastino (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*

ههههههههههههه 
ايه الجمال ده يا أيمى باشا الموضوع جامد يا معلم بس براحه شويه على الستات*:love45:*


----------



## kabastino (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*

ههههههههههههه 
ايه الجمال ده يا أيمى باشا الموضوع جامد يا معلم بس براحه شويه على الستات*:love45:*


----------



## emy (12 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*

_ههههههههههههه_
_ايه بس يا معلم احنا نقدر نيجى على الستات برضه _
_مرسى كتير يا قمرى على مروك الجميل ده منوره موضوعى _​


----------



## الملك العقرب (1 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ايه ده يا ايمي مش ادر امك نفسي من الضحك ايه الست ديه


----------



## emy (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*

_الحمد لله انها عجبتك يا الملك العقرب _
_ونورت موضوعى يا باشا :smil12:_​


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*

*انا الاول*
* كنت فاكره مركب معاه حماته *
*لاكن الداهيه*
*الى كانت راكبه معاه*
* دى طلعت ارخم من حماته*
* ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*

*نسيت اشكرك على هذا الموضوع*​


----------



## emy (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: الستــــــــــــــــــات مابيعرفوش يكدبوا*

_ازاى يا بيتر تقول على الدهيه اللى معاه مراته على فكره انت كده دخلت غلط خالص :cry2::cry2:_
_مرسى كتير على مرورك يا باشا _​


----------

